# Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

möchte hier kurz mich und meinen neuen Teich vorstellen. Da ich absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet bin werde ich sicherlich auch jede Menge blöde und nicht so blöde Fragen haben, bei denen ihr mir dann hoffentlich ein wenig weiterhelfen könnt.

Mit dem Thread hier möchte ich auch dokumentieren, wie aus den Hinterlassenschaften meines Vormieters (hoffentlich) ein schöner und gepflegter Gartenteich wird.

Ich selbst heiße Thomas, bin 29 Jahre alt und gerade mit meiner Freundin in der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main zusammengezogen. Wir wohnen jetzt in einer schönen Erdgeschosswohnung mit großer Terasse und dazugehörigem Grünstreifen. Außerdem gehört zur Wohnung noch ein großer Gemeinschaftsgarten, der aber glücklicherweise von einem Gärtner gepflegt wird.

Im Zuge der Arbeitsteilung in der neuen Wohnung wurde ich demokratisch (1 Stimme dafür, bei einer Gegenstimme!  ) zum "Teichbeauftragten" ernannt. Tja...und jetzt bin ich hier 

Der Teich:
Den Teich haben wir kostenlos vom Vormieter übernommen. Da wir die Wohnung im Dezember besichtigt haben konnte man den tatsächlichen Zustand garnicht richtig einschätzen. Nach dem Einzug im Februar machte sich erstmal Ernüchterung breit: Bevor wir unseren neuen Teich genießen können haben wir (also "der Teichbeauftragte") noch eine ganze Menge Arbeit vor uns.

Es handelt sich um eine Teichwanne mit schätzungsweise 150 Liter Fassungsvermögen. Der Teich ist unterteilt in drei Bereiche:

- eine kleine "Sumpfzone" mit ca. 5cm Tiefe
- eine kleine "Flachwasserzone" ca. 15 - 20 cm tief
- eine etwas größere Hauptzone -> ca. 50 - 60cm tief

Bepflanzt hatte der Vormieter den Teich wohl nicht. Außer abgestorbenem Laub und Gräsern konnte ich jedenfalls nichts entdecken. Fische sind auch keine drin.

Die beiden Pumpen (Filterpumpe und Wasserspielpumpe) hat er leider auch über den Winter im Wasser gelassen. Die Wasserspielpumpe hat leider das zeitliche gesegnet. Die Filterpumpe hat glücklicherweise überlebt.

Es handelt sich bei der Filterpumpe um ein Modell der Marke T.I.P. mit UV-Lampe. Die genaue Modellnummer schaue ich nochmal nach. Scheint mir aber für den kleinen Teich recht groß dimensioniert zu sein.


Was habe ich bis jetzt getan:

- Das ganze tote Grünzeug von der Teichoberfläche entfernt und den Teich mit einem Kescher durchsiebt.
- Wasser nachgefüllt (Teich war nur noch zu 2/3 gefüllt, habe den Rest mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt)

- verschiedene Wasserpflanzen eingepflanzt:
War am Wochenende einfach mal im Baumarkt und habe recht planlos verschiedene Wasserpflanzen für die unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen gekauft.

Im tieferen Hauptteil habe ich __ Wasserpest gepflanzt. Im flachen Bereich zwei Sumpfdotterblumen. Und in der Sumpfzone habe ich eine Wasserschwertlilie und noch zwei andere Pflanzen eingesetzt, deren Namen ich gerade vergessen habe. Die Pflanzen habe ich jeweils in Pflanzkörbe mit Teicherde eingesetzt, die ich dann mit Kieselsteinen bedeckt habe.

- die Filterpumpe wieder in Betrieb genommen: Nachdem ich die Pflanzen eingesetzt habe, habe ich den Teichfilter wieder zum laufen gebracht. Bin damit ganz zufrieden. Vorher war das Wasser eher eine trübe Brühe. Nachdem die Pumpe jetzt einige Tage lief ist das Wasser wieder so klar, dass man den Boden des Teiches sehen kann.



Wo habe ich noch Probleme:
Momentan machen mir die Sumpfdotterblumen ein wenig Sorgen. Die übrigen Pflanzen sehen nach fast einer Woche ganz gut aus. Die Sumpfdotterblumen hatten aber scheinbar recht schwache Stängel: Die stehen nach dem Einfplanzen jetzt nicht mehr senkrecht, sondern haben sich ins Wasser gelegt.

Einer der beiden Pflanzen scheint das nichts auszumachen. Diese steht im fast strömungsfreien Wasser. Die Blätter und Blüten haben sich auf die Wasseroberfläche gelegt und die Blüten sind schön aufgegangen. Sieht nicht perfekt aus, aber die Pflanze macht einen gesunden Eindruck.

Die zweite __ Sumpfdotterblume ist an der Stelle gepflanzt, wo sich der Wasserauslass der Filterpumpe befindet. Mir scheint es, als würden die Blätter von der Strömung ein wenig unter Wasser gedrückt werden. Im Vergleich zur zweiten Pflanze sieht die hier jetzt schon ein wenig verkümmert aus. Die Blüten sind viel kleiner, 1-2 Blätter sehen schon ein bisschen faul aus.

Was sollte ich in diesem Fall am besten machen?
- Die Pflanze abstützen, so dass sich die Blätter, etc. über der Wasseroberfläche befinden?
- Pflanze ggfs. zurückschneiden, damit das Eigengewicht der Blätter diese nicht unter Wasser zieht?
- Wasserauslass irgenwie umgestalten, damit die Strömung geringer wird?
- statt der Sumpdotterblume eine andere Wasserpflanze einsetzen?


Noch eine Frage: Muss die Filterpumpe ununterbrochen laufen, oder reicht es, wenn ich diese mit einer Zeitschaltuhr beispielsweise von 08 Uhr - 22 Uhr laufen lasse?
Ist bei einem reinen Pflanzenteich der Filter überhaupt notwendig?


Schöne Grüße,
Leistungsträger


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Thomas,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns.

Zu Deinen Fragen etwas vorab: Fotos sind immer sehr hilfreich!

Für 150 Liter brauchst Du eigentlich keinen Filter. Ein kleines Wasserspiel ist ganz hübsch, um die Mückenlarven zu ärgern und reicht völlig. Wenn Du verhinderst, dass zuviele Nährstoffe durch z.B. Laub eingetragen werden und den Boden noch mit einem bakterienfreundlichen Substrat wie z.B. Verlege- oder Spielsand bedeckst, reicht das völlig aus.

Die kümmernde __ Sumpfdotterblume liegt eventuell ein Stück zu tief? Normalerweise sind das recht robuste Pflanzen.

Und gut, dass keine Fische in dem Teichlein sind. Das, was darin leben kann, wandert meist von alleine ein. Alles andere gehört i.d.R. nicht hinein.


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Christine,

vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung. Fotos habe ich noch keine gemacht. Werde ich aber so bald wie möglich nachholen. Spätestens nach dem langen Wochenende hab ich welche eingestellt.

So eine Wasserspielpumpe habe ich zwar ersatzweise schon besorgt, die habe ich aber nicht in Betrieb genommen. War irgendwie der Meinung, dass bei dem kleinen Teichdurchmesser auch viel daneben regnet und dann so nach und nach der Wasserstand sinken könnte.

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume liegt gerade so tief, dass das Pflanzkörbchen ca. 2-3 cm mit Wasser bedeckt ist. Gemäß der Packungsanleitung sollte das ok sein. Ich habe mittlerweile aber auch viel quergelesen und scheinbar wäre sie in der Sumpfzone besser aufgehoben (logisch, bei dem Namen).

Welche Pflanze wäre denn für diese Wassertiefe (ca. 15cm) besser geeignet?


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Servus Thomas

Herzlich Willkommen

Hast du die __ Sumpfdotterblume noch im Töpfchen 

Das gehört entfernt und der Wurzelballen in ein Sand/Lehmgemisch oder in Sandkastenspielsand eingepflanzt :beten

In -15cm ... ach da gibt es sehr viele Pflanzen ...

Anhang anzeigen Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls
Sumpfzone wäre auszuwählen .... "Nasse Wiese" nur bedingt


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Thomas,

für das kleine Teichlein: Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben ist hübsch, __ Brunnenkresse kann man zur Not aufessen, noch eine Sumpfschwertlilie blüht wunderschön, __ Wasserminze geht immer und wird von den Insekten geliebt (was wiederum die __ Frösche mögen  )...

Helmut hat Dir ja schon einen Link gegeben, wo Du noch stöbern kannst.


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für die Excel-Liste. Das ist ja mal ein geniales Tool. Wird mir sicher auch helfen ein paar Pflanzen auszuwählen, die um den Teich herum gepflanzt werden können. 


Habe die __ Sumpfdotterblume aus dem Töpfchen herausgenommen und in einem Pflanzkörbchen eingepflanzt. Dabei habe ich versucht zuerst die Wurzeln der Blume weitestgehend von Erde zu befreien (soweit das halt ging ohne die Wurzeln zu beschädigen). Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das besser wäre, da die Erde in denen die Blumen großgezogen werden häufig überdüngt wäre.

Das Pflanzkörbchen habe ich mit Teicherde gefüllt, in der Mitte dann eine kleine Vertiefung reingegraben, in die ich die Wurzeln der Blume eingesetzt habe. Danach dann die Wurzeln erst vorsichtig mit Teicherde und dann alles mit kleinen Kieselsteinen bedeckt.

Das ganze Körbchen habe ich dann so ins Wasser eingesetzt, dass das Körbchen komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist (ca. 2-3 cm)

Werde baldmöglichst Fotos machen.

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


Edit:

Hallo Christine,

das mit Insekten und Mücken ist übrigens ein gutes Stichwort: 
Der Teich grenzt direkt an unsere Terasse an. Mir wäre also daran gelegen vor allem die Stechmückenpopulation in Grenzen zu halten. 
1-2 __ Frösche wären sicherlich ganz ok, viel mehr sollten es aber nicht sein, sonst könnten wir Ärger mit den Nachbarn in der Wohnung obendrüber bekommen.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Thomas,

um die __ Frösche mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, in dem kleinen Teichlein werden die wohl eher ein Päuschen machen. Und Lärm machen nur die Wasser- und die __ Laubfrösche während der "Fröschelzeit". 

Ich denke mal, Bei Euch werden sich eher ein paar Grasfrösche oder Erdkröten zur Sommerfrische niederlassen. Und die machen keinen Radau.

Und - wie geschrieben - gegen die Mückenlarven hilft ein kleines Wasserspiel. Die meisten Pumpen sind regelbar - musst Du einfach ausprobieren. Mit einem kleinen Speier sieht es nett aus, plümpert aber nicht so rum.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Servus Thomas



> Das Pflanzkörbchen habe ich mit Teicherde gefüllt, in der Mitte dann eine kleine Vertiefung reingegraben, in die ich die Wurzeln der Blume eingesetzt habe. Danach dann die Wurzeln erst vorsichtig mit Teicherde und dann alles mit kleinen Kieselsteinen bedeckt.
> 
> Das ganze Körbchen habe ich dann so ins Wasser eingesetzt, dass das Körbchen komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist (ca. 2-3 cm)


Da hättest gleich auch die Erde an den Wurzeln belassen können ... du hast Teicherde gegen Teicherde getauscht 

Wurzeln von Erde abspülen und in ein vorbereitetes Loch im eingebrachten Substrat


> Sand/Lehmgemisch oder in Sandkastenspielsand


des Teiches einsetzen ... Substrat drauf ... Fertig 

Selbst wenn du die Pflanzen nicht frei aussetzt, sollte das Körbchen rundum im Substrat eingegraben sein.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du die Pflanzen nicht frei aussetzt, sollte das Körbchen rundum im Substrat eingegraben sein.



Das ist im Prinzip richtig, aber bei so einem Minifertigbecken dürfte die Rinne zu klein sein. Besser wäre, die Rinne mit Substrat zu füllen (dafür muss man meist die unsinnigen Abläufe lahm legen) und die Pflanze direkt einzusetzen.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Servus Elschen

Stimmt  ... habe nicht mehr an eine Teichschale gedacht


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*



Digicat schrieb:


> du hast Teicherde gegen Teicherde getauscht



Verdammt! 

Wo bekommt man denn am besten Lehm her? Im Baumarkt?
Bei uns im Ort wird momentan ein Bachlauf versetzt. Wenn die da momentan sowieso am buddeln sind -> meint ihr da kann man sich mal 1-2 Eimer "Flussbett" mitnehmen? 

Christine hat schon recht: Der Platz in der Teichwanne ist schon sehr beengt. Ich glaube wenn ich zuviel Substrat/Lehm/Sand/Teicherde da reinschütten würde bleibt am Ende nicht mehr viel Wasser übrig.

Ohne Körbchen würde es natürlich schöner aussehen. Andererseits haben die Körbe natürlich für mich als Anfänger auch einige Vorteile:


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Gibts denn auch einen Filter zu der Filterpumpe (egal ob man den jetzt bei der Teichgröße braucht oder nicht) - oder ist das so ein Kombiteil - Filter und Pumpe in einem Gehäuse. Was ist das für ein UVC-Klärer 7Watt, 9Watt oder 11 Watt?
Generell kannst du die Filteranlage schon über Zeitschaltuhr laufen lassen - ich mach es auch so (auch wenn viele sagen das ist nicht gut)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Servus Thomas



> Andererseits haben die Körbe natürlich für mich als Anfänger auch einige Vorteile:


Die dann wären 

OK ... zum platzieren ist es von Vorteil wenn sie noch im Töpfchen sind ...

Leider fällt mir sonst kein Vorteil mehr ein  ....

Aber mal abgesehen von so Spitzfindigkeiten 

Haben wir deinen Teich schon gesehen 
Würde mich über Bilder sehr freuen


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Nori,

also der Filter ist so ähnlich wie dieser hier:






Die Pumpe selbst ist im Teich versenkt, das Wasser läuft dann zuerst durch die am Gehäuse angebrachte UV-Lampe. In der schwarzen Box selbst sind dann mehrere Schichten mit unterschiedlich großen Steinen und Schwämmen, durch die das Wasser noch durch fließt.

Die genauen Leistungsdaten muss ich nachschauen, wenn ich daheim bin.


Zusätzlich habe ich noch folgende Wasserspielpumpe:
http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_wp1500s.php

Nachdem was Christine schon geschrieben hat werde ich wohl erstmal versuchen auf den Filter zu verzichten und nur die Wasserspielpumpe anzuschließen (schätze die verbraucht auch weniger Strom).

Denkbar wäre ja auch, dass ich beide Pumpen mit Zeitschaltuhr abwechselnd schalte.

z.B.: Tagsüber von 08:00 - 22:00 Uhr die Wasserspielpumpe
Die sieht schöner aus und verbraucht (vermutlich weniger Strom).

Nachts von 22:00 - 08:00 Uhr dann die Filterpumpe. 
Die macht weniger Lärm (und immer an die Nachbarn denken! :beten), sorgt dann für eine größere Wasserumwälzung und hält den Teich sauber.

Macht sowas Sinn oder ist es für Pflanzen und Tiere besser, wenn sich die Bedingungen im Teich nicht jeden halben Tag ändern?



EDIT:

@Helmut

Naja, folgende Vorteile der Pflanzkörbe fallen mir noch spontan ein:

- Anfängerfehler bei der Pflanzung können leichter behoben werden (ich kann meine __ Sumpfdotterblume jetzt z.B. nachträglich ein paar cm höher setzen, in dem ich einfach ein paar Steine unter das Körbchen lege - oder ich kann den Korb noch nachträglich an eine andere Stelle versetzen)

- das Einpflanzen in einen befüllten Teich erscheint mir doch wesentlich leichter (in Korb einpflanzen - Korb versenken - fertig).
Wie macht man das denn am geschicktesten ohne Korb? Wenn ich einfach Erde, Lehm oder Sand in den Teich gebe wird der doch vermutlich direkt weggeschwemmt?

- Außerdem stand das bei den meisten Wasserpflanzen, die ich gekauft habe, mit auf der Verpackung (das die am besten in einem Pflanzkörbchen eingesetzt werden) -> Ich weiß, dass nicht alles sinnvoll ist, was einem im Baumarkt oder sonstwo empfohlen wird, aber momentan bin ich noch in einem Stadium in dem ich dem Baumarktverkäufer oder dem Beipackzettel beinahe blind vertrauen muss. 
Aber um das zu ändern bin ich ja hier! 

Bilder versuche ich heute Abend noch schnell nach der Arbeit zu machen (bevor ich dann wieder ins Training weiter muss). Hoffe ich schaffe das noch, denn nach dem Training ist es dann zu dunkel.


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Was vielleicht einen Versuch wert wäre:
Schließ mal den Filter an dem 2 Abgang der Wasserspielpumpe an - wenn das Wasserspiel zuviel Wasser aus dem Teich befördert, könntest du dieses etwas drosseln oder vielleicht nur eine Schaumquell-Düse verwenden und gleichzeitig den Filter bedienen - wenn die UVC Lampe schon älter ist  kannst du die übrigens auch ausschalten - die nützt nichts mehr. (kannst aber im Wasser-Kreislauf drinnen lassen).
Die Pumpe macht 1500 L/h - da kannst locker mal 500 durch den Filter "jagen"!

Gruß Nori


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Das könnte funktionieren. Bis auf unterschiedliche Schlauchdurchmesser sehe ich da momentan keinen Hinderungsgrund. Werde ich wohl mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

So Adapter in den kleinen Größen von 0,5" bis 1,25" müsstest du sogar im Baumark (dort allerdings oft zum Apothekenpreis) bekommen.
Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

  

Ganz ehrlich: So ein Filter für einen 150 Liter-Zier-Teichlein ist absoluter Schwachsinn. 
Zumal wenn er tagsüber abgeschaltet wird und die nützlichen Bakterien in der Sonne kaputt brutzeln 
(Ich wollte es ja nicht so deutlich sagen, aber wenn ich die Diskussion hier sehe...)


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Warum sollte er den Filter nicht benutzen wenn er ihn schon hat - tagsüber würde ich ihn aber laufen lassen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Ich find's gut, wenn ihr auch mal deutlich eure Meinung sagt.
Hilft mir mehr, als wenn alle nur um den heißen Brei herumreden.

Deswegen: Daumen hoch! 


Ich schlage vor wir vertagen die Diskussion hier erstmal, bis ich Bilder vom Teich eingestellt habe. Dann könnt ihr auch besser beurteilen, womit ich's hier so zu tun habe.

Die Pumpen sind halt auch noch vom Vormieter. Gut möglich, dass der einfach genauso wenig Ahnung hatte, wie ich jetzt. Da der Teich praktisch nicht bepflanzt war kann's natürlich sein, dass er den Filter tatsächlich gebraucht hat, damit der Teich nicht anfängt zu modern.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*



Nori schrieb:


> Warum sollte er den Filter nicht benutzen wenn er ihn schon hat - tagsüber würde ich ihn aber laufen lassen.



Weil er völlig unnütz Strom verschwendet. Wenn ich alles benutzen würde, nur weil ich es habe....

Und tagsüber ist ja nun völlig gegenläufig zu dem, was Thomas wollte. Und nachts, wenn es keiner sieht, dann das Wasserspiel? Nori, hast Du überhaupt einen Miniteich? Weißt Du überhaupt, wovon wir hier reden?


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Du musst schon genau Lesen:
Ich habe vorgeschlagen es auszuprobieren - mehr nicht!
Ob er es tagsüber laufen lassen will oder nicht ist doch ganz was anderes - allerdings sind 2 Pumpen für die Wassermenge schon übertrieben - deshalb mein Vorschlag es mit einer Pumpe zu versuchen - ich sagte auch er soll den UVC weglassen (soviel zum Energiesparen).
Energieverschwendung in der Größenordnung von 20 Watt - ist ja lächerlich!
Miniteich? - naja ich hatte mal so einen Faltteich der aus PVC besteht - war für mich ein Zwischenlagerungsbecken für Goldis - aber schon mit etwas Pflanzen und Bodenkies etc.
Ich denke ein Filter nützt immer was - du baust ja den Kat auch nicht aus dem Auto blos weil es nur 50 PS hat, oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Naja...der Vorschlag von Nori die Wasserspielpumpe an die Filterkiste anzuschließen war garnicht so verkehrt.

Das Wasserspiel hast du mir ja auch wegen den Mücken empfohlen. Die Pumpe hat ein zweites Ventil, über die man noch einen Wasserspeiher oder sowas anschließen kann.
Was spricht dagegen das hier rausgepumpte Wasser nochmal durch diese Filterkiste durchlaufen zulassen?

Klar...je mehr Wasser ich durch den Filter laufen lasse umso niedriger ist der Wasserdruck für die Fontäne. Aber die darf ja sowieso nicht zu hoch sein, damit nicht die Hälfte des Wassers neben dem Teich landet.

Dann hätte ich ja tagsüber von 08:00 - 22:00 Uhr die Wasserspielpumpe mit 20W laufen, die gleichzeitig das Wasser noch ein wenig filtern würde (+evtl. noch ein paar Watt für die UV-Lampe, falls ich die noch einschalten sollte). Nachts wäre dann alles aus.

Schlecht finde ich die Idee nicht.
Es sei denn das Filtern selbst könnte auch irgendwie schädlich für die Pflanzen im Teich sein (z.B. weil man zu viele Nährstoffe hinausfiltern würde und dann nicht nur die Algen, sondern auch die anderen Pflanzen absterben oder so...)

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Thomas,

ich befürchte, Du überschätzt die Leistungsfähigkeit der Wasserspielpumpe. Aber es bleibt letztendlich Dir überlassen, ob Du die nutzlose Kiste da stehen haben möchtest.

Liebe Grüße
Christine,
die jetzt lieber an ihren Teich geht.


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Christine,

genieß deinen Teich. Es sei dir gegönnt! 
Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf den Heimweg und melde mich wieder, wenn ich Fotos habe.

Bis dann...und schöne Grüße an euch alle
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Servus Thomas

Mit diesen und auch mit keinem anderen Filter (ausgenommen Wodkafilter) kann man Nährstoffe herausfiltern 
Dein Filter wird Grobstoffe herausfiltern können und Bakterien die Möglichkeit geben darin (auf einem Medium) sich anzusiedeln.
Bakterien wandeln [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12/]Nitrit in Nitrat[/URL] um es grob zu umschrieben ... ist sehr wichtig wenn man Fische im Teich hat.
Nitrit ist Fischgiftig.
Hier kannst über die Wasserchemie nachlesen.

Was ergibt sich dadurch für deinen Teich ....

Wenn du keine Fische im Teich hast, was ich stark hoffe, brauchts auch keinen Filter ...
Die paar hineingefallenen Blätter die am Grund liegen .... bist mit der Hand oder Kescher besser drann (die Pumpe erreicht ja auch nicht alles im Teich). 

Also wozu Strom verbraten .... Nebenbei, wenn ein Filter aus Stromspargründen nicht rund um die Uhr läuft bringt er auch net viel .... die Bakis sterben ab und müssen erst wieder aufgebaut werden ... es wird wieder abgeschaltet wenn sich eine Bakterienfilm bildet hat ... sie sterben wieder ab ... das Spiel beginnt von neuem .....  
Ist kontraproduktiv ....

Schädlich ist der Filter nicht, aber dafür die Pumpe, gerade in so kleine Becken ... 

Insekten und deren Larven können sich nur schwer gegen den Sog der Pumpe halten ... schränkt Ihre Bewegungsfreiheit sehr ein.
Wenn sie mal in den Sog geraten gibt es keine Hilfe mehr ... sie werden durch das Pumpenrad geschreddert und verstopfen die Düse des Wasserspiels .....

Apropo Wasserspiel ... falls du vorhast eine Seerose in den Teich zu setzen ..... das Wasserspiel sorgt dafür, daß die Seerose nie blühen wird ... Seerosen wollen keine Besprenkelung von oben. Andererseits hilft eine Wasserbewegung gegen Mücken.
Mücken werden aber wieder von den im Teich lebenden Insekten (__ Libellen- und Käferlarven gerne als Lebendfutter) gefressen.

Puh ... ist jetzt doch ein bisserl mehr Text geworden ... naja, eines ergibt das andere


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Ich würde sagen - sammel deine eigene Erfahrung, nur so kannst du beurteilen was für dich bzw. deinen Teich richtig ist.
Wenn du die Wasserspielpumpe einsetzen willst achte darauf, wie ich es oben schon erwähnt habe, dass du eine Schaumsprudeldüse nimmst und keine Fontäne oder Glocke, die für die kleine Wasserfläche (und nat auch für die Seerosen) nicht gut bzw. ungeeignet ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## LeistungsträGER (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Helmut,

also für Wasserrosen ist der Teich glaube ich sowieso viel zu klein.

So, hier sind die versprochenen Bilder, damit ihr nicht mehr im Dunkeln tappen müsst.

Auf dem vierten Bild sollte man mein Sumpfdotterblumenproblem erkennen - ist leider etwas unscharf geworden.

In der tiefen Zone sind __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt eingepflanzt. In der "Sumpfzone" Gauklerblume, Blaue Sumpfiris und __ Bachnelkenwurz. Dazu eben noch die zwei Sumpfdotter.

Die UVC-Lampe hat 5W. Genaue Modellnummer von dem Filter hab ich eben auf die schnelle nicht finden können.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Servus Thomas

Hmmm .... ich denke der Schotter ist nicht das geeignete Substrat, es ist zu grob.

Ich würde Dir einen Neustart empfehlen ...

Als Substrat Sandkastenspielsand ..... die Abflußeinkerbungen verschließen (warum in Gottesnamen werden die immer noch ausgeführt) .... 
Am Grund auch ca. 10cm Substrat ausbringen.

Pflanzen einsetzen ... auch mit Töpfchen wenn du willst, aber nur mit dem empfohlenen Substrat. Dann sachte das Becken mit Wasserfüllen ... den Schlauch in einen Kübel stecken, den Kübel in das Becken. Es kommt dann nicht zu so starken Aufwühlungen des Sandes.

Erschrecke aber nicht das es erstmal eine trübe Suppe ist ... das legt sich nach einer Woche ....

Und in dieser Zeit keine Pumpe ... sonst klärt sich der Teich nie und die Pumpe ist auch über den Jordan .....

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/49/]So sieht es dann aus fertig aus[/URL]
Quelle


----------



## LeistungsträGER (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

also unter dem Schotter liegt ja jeweils Teicherde. Trotzdem falsch?
Was ist das Problem mit den Abflußeinkerbungen?

Hm...alles nochmal neu wäre natürlich bitter 
Die Pflanzen die schon drin sind könnte man dann aber vermutlich in einem Wassereimer zwischenlagern, oder?

Schöne Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn Du mit Algen am Anfang leben kannst, dann kannst Du zumindest den oberen Teil so lassen. Vielleicht kannst Du das Körbchen von der kümmernden __ Sumpfdotterblume ein bisschen höher ziehen. 

Die Unterwasserpflanzen würde ich aber auf jeden Fall aus den Körben rausnehmen. __ Hornkraut - hast Du Hornkraut  - wurzelt meistens sowieso nicht und liegt nur auf dem Bodengrund - hier würde ich Verlege- oder Spielsand nehmen. Spielsand gibts in 20 kg Säcken für 2 oder 3 Eur im Baumarkt. Die __ Wasserpest auf dem Grund einfach mit einem Steinchen beschweren. Du wirst sehen, dass der Teich dann gleich viel freundlicher wirkt.

Nun zu Filter und Pumpen - den Filter samt seinem Schlauchwirrwarr würde ich entfernen (begründet hab ich das ja schon - hässlich ist es auch noch) Die Wasserspielpumpe kommt in den Tiefenbereich - am Rand des Tiefenbereichs z.B. ein kleiner Speier (dafür ist der zweite Anschluß gedacht). Oder keine Fontäne bei der kleinen Fläche, sondern nur das Steigrohr ohne Aufsatz sprudeln lassen. Ein Schaumquell ist auch schön, das funktioniert aber erst mit Pumpen so ab 1600 l/h.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Nachtrag: Diese Abflusseinkerbungen verhindern, dass man die Rinne voll nutzen kann, feines Substrat wie z.B. Sand macht ganz schnell den Abgang. Ich sehe den sittlichen Nährwert dieser Abläufe nicht


----------



## LeistungsträGER (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Na gut...werde übers Osterwochenende mal ein wenig basteln und versuchen eure Vorschläge so gut wie möglich umzusetzen.

Das mit den Abflußeinkerbungen hätte ich nicht gedacht. An irgendeiner Stelle muss doch das Wasser aus dem höhergelegenen Becken ins niedrigere Becken fließen können? Wenn die Kerbe nicht wäre würde das Wasser doch einfach an der nächst-tiefen Stelle rüberfließen...oder halt im ungünstigsten Fall außen am Teich überlaufen - also zumindest bei einem Teich mit Pumpe.

Der Teich auf den Bildern die Helmut hier eingestellt hat ist natürlich sehr schön, aber bis ich soweit bin ist's noch ein weiter Weg für mich und meinen Mini-Teich. Glaube meine Teichwanne ist auch ein ganzes Stück kleiner.

Achja, vielleicht ist das hier noch hilfreich. Habe nach einigem googlen jetzt auch herausgefunden, welche Teichwanne ich habe. Ist wohl eine ALKO T150
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Frohe Ostern alle zusammen
Thomas


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Thomas,

das Wasser soll eigentlich nicht von dem einen Becken ins andere fließen. Wenn der Teich richtig gefüllt ist, liegen die inneren Wülste unter Wasser. Bei 99% aller Fertigbecken sind die nämlich niedriger als die Aussenränder  Aber das Substrat kann sich bewegen und das ist unwitzig.


----------



## Piddel (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/82508&d=1303317152

Moin Thomas,

wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue fällt auf, dass die Schüssel noch unbedingt Erde  ringsum vertragen könnte. Auch in Hinblick auf den Winter ist eine "nackte" Wanne noch weniger frostsicher als ohnehin schon. Für die weitere Rand-Deko findest Du hier im Forum bestimmt auch kreative  Anregungen.

Die Filteranlage ist ja fast so groß das Becken  ..und zusammen mit dem Schlauchgewusel macht das keinen schönen Eindruck. Hier sehe ich noch Handlungsbedarf für den Teichbeauftragten 

Frohe Ostern am Teich und berichte gern weiter - mit Bildern - über den Werdegang.

Peter

...Alternativ könnte ja das Teichlein noch etwas wachsen und sich somit der vorhandenen Filteranlage anpassen ...


----------



## LeistungsträGER (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Guten Morgen Peter,

auch die Teichbeauftragtenoberbeauftragte sieht noch einigen Handlungsbedarf für den Teichbeauftragten 

Stimmt, dass mit der fehlenden Erde ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen (komischerweise aber auch erst, nachdem ich das Foto gemacht habe )

Ufergestaltung ist dann der nächste Punkt auf der Todo-Liste. Da sollen auch unbedingt noch ein paar Pflanzen auf die kargen Flächen. Auf einer Seite wurden schon ein paar Blumen ausgesät.

Auch wenn ich hier schon diverse Meldungen bezüglich Teichvirus und Pfützenfieber gelesen habe ist eine Vergrößerung des Teiches erstmal nicht geplant. Mir steht trotz großem Garten nur eine begrenzte Fläche zur Verfügung. Nämlich der "eingezäunte" Bereich, den ihr auch auf dem Bild sehen könnt. Der Rest ist ein Gemeinschaftsgarten, an dem ich nichts verändern darf/kann.

Eine Teichfolie will ich hier nicht hinlegen. Hinter dem Teich wächst eine Glyzinie, die stark wurzelt. Ich musste das Anschlusskabel von der kaputten Wasserspielpumpe durchschneiden um die Pumpe zu entfernen -> das Kabel war eingegraben und die Wurzeln sind danach über das Kabel gewachsen.
Außerdem ist die Stelle ja abschüssig, was meiner Meinung auch gegen einen Folienteich spricht. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir jetzt so spontan eingefallen wäre:
Die Teichwanne ein Stück nach oben versetzen und dann eine zweite Wanne darunter einzusetzen. Die beiden Teichwannen könnte man dann mit einer Art Wasserfall oder Bachlauf verbinden.

Aber momentan lautet die Devise:
- Mit dem vorhandenen Material arbeiten
- erste Erfahrungen mit dem Teich sammeln
- das beste daraus machen

Liebe Grüße und Frohe Ostern
Thomas


----------



## Piddel (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*



LeistungsträGER schrieb:


> auch die Teichbeauftragtenoberbeauftragte sieht noch einigen Handlungsbedarf für den Teichbeauftragten



Moin Thomas,

hier im Forum findet deine "Vorgesetzte" die notwendigen Informationen/Anweisungen für zukünftige  Arbeiten 


Aber momentan lautet die Devise:
- Mit dem vorhandenen Material arbeiten
- erste Erfahrungen mit dem Teich sammeln
- das beste daraus machen

...vollkommen in Ordnung 

Anbei ein Foto aus Juli/2010 : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/82728&stc=1&d=1303533037

von meiner Zweitschale - mit zahlreichen Bau/Dekofehlern. Wird aber dieses Jahr noch alles anders gemacht.

Viele Grüße aus Lübeck
Peter


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Peter,

Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht. Meinst Du diese Schale hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1116&pictureid=10948


----------



## LeistungsträGER (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Leute,

war über Ostern fleißig und hab einige Dinge am Teich erledigt.

1. Hab die Teichwanne nochmal rausgenommen und versucht sie mit der Wasserwaage auszurichten (vorher war sie ein bisschen schief). Nach langem Kampf mit Schaufel, Wurzeln und diversen Steinen, die sich im Erdreich verbargen, hab ich's auch so einigermaßen hinbekommen.

Dabei habe ich auch versucht die Seitenwände der Wanne, wie von Peter empfohlen, besser mit Erde einzupacken. Da stell ich mich noch ein wenig doof an. Durch die "Hanglage" rutscht mir die Erde immer wieder ab. Hab wohl auch einfach nicht genug Aushub hier, den ich auftragen kann.
Werde wohl versuchen so nach und nach mehrere Schichten draufzupacken. Hoffentlich klappt das, ich hatte nämlich nicht vor den ganzen Hügel aufzuschütten. :beten

2. Habe am Teichrand eine Funkie und drei Stauden gepflanzt, die das karge Drumherum schon ein wenig aufpeppen.

3. Den Filter habe ich abgebaut und dafür jetzt die Wasserspielpumpe reingesetzt. Die Fontäne habe ich so klein eingestellt, dass nichts daneben regnet.

4. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume habe ich etwas höher gesetzt. Fast die gesamte Flachwasserzone ist jetzt mit Kieselsteinen bedeckt. Auch die Abflußeinkerbungen sind jetzt komplett mit Kieselsteinen zugeschüttet.

Bin immer noch ein ganzes Stück vom Traumteich entfernt. Aber wir bewegen uns in die richtige Richtung. Am Wochenende mache ich neue Fotos.

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch:

I. Welche Pflanzen kann ich denn um das Wasserspiel herum einpflanzen? Das Wasser ist dort ja am tiefsten, trotzdem würde ich gerne etwas einpflanzen, was man auch an der Wasseroberfläche sieht. Seerosen vertragen wohl das Wasserspiel nicht. 
Was sind hier die Alternativen? Es müssen keine blühenden Pflanzen sein. Ein wenig Grünzeug, dass aus dem Wasser schaut würde mir schon reichen.

II. Wasserverlust: Ich habe seit Freitag 80 Liter Wasser nachfüllen müssen (Am Sonntag 30l und gestern (Dienstag) nochmal 50l) und das bei 150 Liter Fassungsvermögen. :shock

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die Wanne kein Loch hat. Eine mögliche Verluststelle (den Zweitlauf vom Wasserspiel) habe ich gestern abgeschaltet und werde das weiter beobachten.

Was können weitere Gründe sein? Es war ja recht warm und trocken die letzten Tage. Aber kann da wirklich so viel verdunstet sein? Was passiert dann erst im Sommer? Da wäre ja nach zwei Wochen Urlaub mein Teich leer. :shock

Wieviel kann so ein kleiner Vogel denn am Tag trinken? Gibt's zur Zeit irgendwie besonders durstige Zugvögel, die nachts einen Zwischenstopp am Gartenteich einlegen um ihren Tank wieder aufzufüllen? 

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## LeistungsträGER (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich wohl nicht alleine bin mit dem Wasserverlust

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31206/?q=wasserverlust/page-2

Bin jetzt wieder etwas beruhigt :beten


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Thomas,

das klingt ja alles schon mal ganz gut - aber Fotos sind unerlässlich.

Der Wasserverlust ist für dieses Volumen ein bisschen hoch finde ich. Hat irgendwas aushalb der Teichwanne Kontakt mit dem Innenleben? Hängt irgendwo eine Pflanze rein oder raus? Geht die aufgeschüttete Erde über den Rand?

Wenn Du etwas im Tiefenbereich haben möchtest, dass nicht mit dem Wasserspiel kollidiert, kannst Du eigentlich alles nehmen, was an Unterwasserpflanzen im Baumarkt angeboten wird. Und dazu vielleicht z.B. eine __ Muschelblume.


----------



## rumbalotte (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo Thomas,

da ist zwar von Wasserverlust die Rede - habe ich auch - aber nicht in den Mengen, die sich bei Dir in Wohlgefallen auflösen.

Ich denke, bei 80 L sollte das einen anderen Grund haben.

Vielleicht doch noch mal die Wanne auf Undichtigkeiten untersuchen.....

Und Zugvögel   ich stelle mir grade einen Zugvogel vor, der  mit 5 l Wasser im Bauch versucht wieder zu __ fliegen


----------



## LeistungsträGER (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Also der Wasserverlust ist recht ungleichmäßig. Nachdem ich das erste mal Wasser nachgefüllt hatte, habe ich natürlich drauf geachtet wie sich der Wasserstand ändert. Von Sonntag auf Montag konnte ich mit bloßem Auge kaum eine Veränderung feststellen. Aber am Dienstag Abend war plötzlich eine Handbreit Wasser weg.

Bei einem Loch würde der Pegel doch bestimmt gleichmäßiger sinken.

Wie gesagt, an der Wasserspielfigur habe ich bestimmt Flüssigkeit verloren. Das ist so eine Tonvase, aus der das Wasser dann einfach herausquellen soll. Da ist immer etwas Wasser an der Außenwand herabgelaufen.
Ich habe das Wasser für diese Figur jetzt erstmal abgedreht. Mal schauen, wie sich der Wasserstand die nächsten Tage entwickelt.


----------



## LeistungsträGER (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fertigteich vom Vormieter übernommen*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich letztes Wochenende einen Sportunfall hatte und wegen einer Gehirnerschütterung nicht viel am Teich arbeiten konnte/durfte, habe ich heute einfach mal neue Fotos gemacht.

Seit meiner Mitteilung vor einer Woche hat sich nichts mehr verändert.

Den Wasserverlust habe ich beheben können: Seitdem ich die Springbrunnendüse abgenommen habe und den Zweitlauf abgeschaltet habe ist der Wasserstand sehr stabil.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

